# CPT 77293 is it reimbursable?



## DCarrier0626 (Jan 30, 2014)

There is a CPT that is new for this year for Radiation Oncology specialty.  The code is 77293 and is an add-on code.  I have read several different articles and still can't determine if this code is reimbursable.  There is a fee for it in the 2014 Medicare fee schedule.  Does anyone have any additional information?


----------



## jbrown5 (Feb 26, 2014)

*add on code +77293*

I have seen it stated on ASTRO that this is a pro and tech fee BUT when I look up the expected reimbursement there is only a pro and tech split when billing globally. When billing hospital outpatient (HOPPS) the status indicator is N - which usually means if you are a hospital facility there is no separate reimbursement for this code but that it is packaged into payment for other services.


----------



## MarcusM (Feb 26, 2014)

You should use the AAPC Coder:

New add–on code +77293 is intended for use with 77295 and 77301. The AMA added this code to represent getting a respiration–correlated or 4D CT simulation study for radiation therapy planning.

Respiratory motion management simulation (List separately in addition to code for primary procedure)
Notes:
0 (Use 77293 in conjunction with 77295, 77301)

Facility	$432.38	$436.43	$103.42	$333.00
Non Facility	$432.38	$436.43	$103.42	$333.00


----------

